# Nikon D3200 can I use a vivitar 28-210mm 1:3.5-5.6 Macro focusing zoom lens



## clfs121 (Nov 28, 2013)

hello,
I just ordered a Nikon D3200 camera bundle and should be getting it in a couple weeks, meanwhile my dad bought me a used vivitar 28-210mm 1:3.5-5.6 Macro focusing zoom lens from goodwill. I would like to know if this lens would work on the nikon. if not i was going to return the lens.
thanks so  much for your help


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2013)

First Vivitar sold lenses for all the camera makes, and they've been doing it for a long time.

So dependent upon it's age ... could be several things

My old Vivitars - back from mid 2000s - so you first have to make sure it is a Nikon F mount
my old Vivitar lens has a "AI/AIS" stamp on the mount part (the part you attach to the camera).  It's small but you may have to look around for it.

Any other identification could be another maker - Canon, etc.

And if it does, it could be a manual focusing lens and it's not compatible with the auto aperture mode.
So you would have to turn off the Aperture setting somewhere in you menu.
on my d7000
it is in the Custom Menu
f6: Customize Command Dials
Aperture Setting -- set to OFF

also turn off the AF selector switch on the camera.  on the d7000 this is next to the lens, bottom left (or bottom right if facing the camera)


----------

